# 6.0 Side Badges



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I added side badges below the GTO badge because I thought the 6.0 on the original factory badge was just too small. I think it's cool, looks stock in person. Not a recommendation, just an FYI-BTW...

Two 6.0 badges are $43.72 from GM, special order...


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

looks good 
me likey


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks nice.

Wonder if a smaller 6.0 would also look good on either side of the hood scoops as well.:cool


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> Wonder if a smaller 6.0 would also look good on either side of the hood scoops as well.:cool


I think 364 C.I. would be a little more classy for the side of the scoops.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

TR GTO said:


> I think 364 C.I. would be a little more classy for the side of the scoops.


TR GTO, where is Ahwatukee in AZ, I have never heard of that town/city?
I travel to AZ for business from time to time and just can't recall that name...:confused


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> TR GTO, where is Ahwatukee in AZ, I have never heard of that town/city?
> I travel to AZ for business from time to time and just can't recall that name...:confused


It's down south of Phoenix, still in the Phoenix metro area. Basically west of Chandler, Mesa, and the southern part of Tempe, over in the South Mountain foothills area. It stretches a little farther than the foothills, but that's the basic area. I don't know if it would be considered more of a village, because the addresses are still Phoenix.


----------

